
InfoWorks.io - infoworksio
https://www.infoworks.io
======
infoworksio
Infoworks eliminates big data complexity by automating data engineering
through the company’s Autonomous Data Engine, which has been adopted by some
of the largest enterprises in the world. Using a code-free environment,
Infoworks allows organizations to quickly create and manage data use cases
from source to consumption. Customers deploy projects to production within
days, dramatically increasing analytics agility and time to value.

